# Desperately want to emigrate to Canada - please help



## Paul_H (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi,
I've just graduated from university in England and I really want to live in Canada. The problem is I did a degree in chemistry (with work experience in the pharmaceutical industry) which doesn't seem to be on the priority occupations. Does anybody know how flexible these job descriptions are?

Are there any other routes into the country apart from the skilled worker class? I could try applying for Canadian jobs but what employer in their right mind will even consider me when they see my address is in England!

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Paul, welcome to the forum, don't panc where there's a will there's a way!!

Basically if you are not on this list you are not getting into Canada via the skilled worker route Instructions on which skilled worker applications are eligible for processing. 

Hang on there is good news......there are many other routes into Canada. You could secure a job offer, or come on a study visa, depending on your age BUNAC may be an option to get here. 

The way to approach the job situation because this could be one of your best routes in, is to think what skills you have that will either make money for or save money for a Canadian employer. What are you going to do for them that makes it worth offering you a job?
Research trade associations in your industry find out what going on in pharmaceticals in Canada. Get in the know, make network contacts, and get into the right circles. Use social networking tools to make friends and keep in contact. Facebook, LinkedIn and whatever else you can. 
There is no one perfect way to get here, its kind of like throwing out a lots of fishing lines and keep pulling on them all til someone bites. 
Good luck Louise


----------

